# Need Help for Song Choice



## dfilmguy84 (Jul 26, 2008)

My brother is getting married this summer and has asked my sister and I to perform at his ceremony. He wants a classical piece in nature and/or style for male medium-hi/low voice and violin. I am classically trained vocally but nothing comes to my mind when I try to think of a piece to perform. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------

